

Ask HN: What are your top 5 Wordpress plugins you couldn't live without? - kinnth

To give a bit of background, I am starting off a new festival site so I am particularly interested in Paypal / ticket selling plugins and a mapping plugin for getting people to the festival.  The thread is pretty open though, as any good plugin deserves a mention.
======
zeynalov
1\. Facebook Like Thumbnail - to make custom facebook/google+ like thumbnails
for pages/posts/homepage or for every page/post identical.

2\. Headspace 2 - Best SEO plugin ever

3\. Gravity Forms - Best form plugin ever. Magical.

4\. Q and A - best FAQ plugin ever.

5\. Remove Default Canonical Links - Removes canonical link tag which
wordpress generates by default.

After installing Gravity forms, you can install Paypal Gravity form add-on.
Works like a charm.

